# Restoring an old Moto



## Cyclist69 (Apr 15, 2011)

This guy does wonderful work that I think most can appreciate.

I thought, I would share.


John's Bicycle Restorations: 1975 Motobecane Grand Touring Restoration - Some Nice Components Installed at Some Point


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

looks like it's for sale...

1975 Motobecane Grand Touring Road Bike 54cm Professionally Refurbished RARE | eBay


----------



## Cyclist69 (Apr 15, 2011)

Oxtox said:


> looks like it's for sale...
> 
> 1975 Motobecane Grand Touring Road Bike 54cm Professionally Refurbished RARE | eBay


WOW! i guess that would be the bike. NIce!


----------

